# Slovenian, Croatian, Serbian (BCS): Vaja dela mojstra!



## jana.bo99

Hello,

I was born in Croatia and live since long time in Slovenia, where I heard first time for the phrase:

Slovenian:  VAJA DELA MOJSTRA!
(what means, more exercise and more work make you master of something). I know it in German, but not in English, Croatian, Serbian.

German:    UEBUNG MACHT DEN MENSCHEN!

It is a shame, but I want to know it in Croatian, Serbian, English.

Hvala!


----------



## papillon

If I understand the original phrase correctly, the English expression is  _practice makes perfect._


----------



## slavian1

> German: UEBUNG MACHT DEN MENSCHEN!
> 
> Hvala!


 
Shouldn't it be *Übung macht den Meister *


In English one can say: *Practice makes perfect.*


----------



## Duya

Can't think of a Serbo-Croatian proverb with identical spirit: there's 

"Bez muke nema nauke"

but both its spirit and moral don't quite match "Vaja dela mojstra".


----------



## dudasd

I think this one could be pretty close as well (used in Serbia):

"Majstorija koze pase." 
Literally: "Mastership/Craft grasses goats" - hm, I am not sure this is quite an understandable translation, but the meaning is this: You need some mastership/craft ever for bringing your goats to a pasture." (So, you need to learn some craft even for the easiest things, you can't do anything without mastering some job.)


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Slavian1,

Thank you. Where were my eyes, that I wrote it wrong?

Hello Duya,

That is right

BEZ MUKE NEMA NAUKE! 
(many times you can't translate the same as other language is, but that here means the same!)

Thank you - Hvala ti!


----------



## skye

While I was reading this I remembered my elementary school teacher who used to expand this proverb into:

Vaja dela mojstra, če mojster dela vajo. (Something like: Practice makes perfect but only if you practise.)


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello skye,

I didn't hear that from somebody, who is really going to be good after more practice, but from the people, working in tourism. 

VAJA DELA MOJSTRA! - has two meanings or two explanations.


----------



## skye

I didn't know that. I only ever thought of this one meaning, which I wrote above. Practice helps you become better at something.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Skye,

You are right: 

Practice helps you become better at something (the case I wrote, in anything).


----------

